# The Hand of Christ by Joseph S Nagle



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

THE HAND OF CHRIST 

(from the Amazon site)...

A document bearing the handprint of Christ is stolen. Another is discovered. Middle East peace talks at the Umayyad Mosque in Syria are attacked and CIA Officer Dr. Michael Sterling is caught in the middle. Along with the ambassadors of each nation in attendance, a Syrian agent is fatally wounded but, before dying, passes shocking intelligence to Michael - intelligence that outlines the planned assassinations of the Ayatollah of Iran and of the Pope and more: the intelligence outlines the history of an esoteric organization that traces their lineage to the truth of the Crucifixion – to Christ himself. Known only as the Order, their charter and goal throughout history has been to infiltrate governments with pawns of their own; to reclaim their right to rule. 

To make matters worse, the Order has framed Michael for the Ayatollah's assassination and a Presidential backed, but botched CIA-backed mission – codenamed Merlin – made Iran nuclear capable and they want revenge for the killing of their beloved leader. Iran has aimed its full nuclear arsenal at the United States and has issued an ultimatum: hand over Michael in forty-eight hours or it will be war – exactly as the Order had planned. 

Attacked by his own agency, manipulated by the Order, and wanted by the Iranians, Dr. Michael Sterling carries the reader on a mesmerizing and fast-paced journey through Syria, the US, and Rome to stop the Pope's murder and to avert a manufactured war.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph--

I've moved your thread from the "So What Are You Reading" and started your own book thread for you in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our independent authors. We do not allow self-promotional posts outside the Book Bazaar.

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a link... sounds good, but a bit pricey for my indie-budget at the moment. Added to my wish-list though! =)


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

At 672 pages, it's like two books for the price. Hope you enjoy; it's a few bucks cheaper (dare I say!) at B&N.


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

Moving up in the ranks; thx to everyone who has bought a copy - enjoy!


----------



## thrillerlover1234 (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay - so I just bought a Kindle (three days ago) and my first download was the Hand of Christ.

I just realized, after reading all 672 pages, that I am an addict to both the Kindle and this author - this book was so, so, so good!!!

I read the entire thing in three days; I couldn't put it down - one session of reading was six hours straight.  My wife and I (glad this is anonymous) got into four, count 'em, four fights because I wouldn't "pay her any attention," and I "love that stupid thing more than her."

Well - it's not true.  I don't love her more than my Kindle, but I did LOVE the book.  It was so well written and every chapter got better and better.  By the end, I didn't want it to finish.  I can't wait to read it again - but first, I need to spend some time with my wife...


----------



## thrillerlover1234 (Jun 11, 2010)

Come to think about it - I want the book.

Mr. Nagle, if you are on this site (I hope you are, and assume that you started this thread), would you sign the book for me.  I would mail it to you and pay for the return postage.

Thx.

Daniel.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm confused. You got a Kindle, and your first purchase and read was by an unknown author with a somewhat expensive book that had been out for a grand total of four days.



josephscott said:


> At 672 pages, it's like two books for the price.





thrillerlover1234 said:


> I just realized, after reading all 672 pages...


You realize the Kindle doesn't tell page numbers, right? Or did you pick that up from his previous post? Is there something magical about this 672 number?



thrillerlover1234 said:


> Come to think about it - I want the book.
> 
> Mr. Nagle, if you are on this site (I hope you are, and assume that you started this thread), would you sign the book for me. I would mail it to you and pay for the return postage.


So...you're sending him your Kindle version to sign? Or are you going to buy a $28 dollar book, plus shipping, then more shipping to mail it to the author, then even more to ship it back...?

Maybe this is just my cynicism talking, but I feel like I'm watching someone talk to himself. If I'm wrong, my most sincerest apologies. I'd love to see you more around these boards, Thrillerlover, and hope you find many more Kindle books to enjoy. You can also join us not just in the Bazaar but the Book Corner as well.

David Dalglish


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

To: Thriller Lover -

Thx for the nice comments: glad you enjoyed.  Sure, buy the book and send my way - email me offline for contact info; when you buy the book, my email address is in the "Notes from Author" section.

To: Half Orc -

Thx for your questions/comments; I can't answer for Thriller Lover, and won't comment on your self-diagnosed cynacism, but his post was fairly clear to me.  (Certainly am glad he is buying the book after having bought the eBook - I need more readers like him, that's for certain - wish you good fortune on yours, too.)

Take Care,

J.


----------



## thrillerlover1234 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mr Nagle,

Good deal. When I get the book, I will look for your email address.  Also, thank you for responding to half-orc.  There's always someone who doesnt have something nice to say and forgets the rule.

Daniel


----------



## thrillerlover1234 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mr. Nagle,

One more question. You ended the book in a way that implied more would come. Is there going to be a second book?

Daniel


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

Daniel,

Yes, a second is in the works and nearly complete. Titled THE HISTORY THIEF and due at the end of the summer.

J


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

Broke through 10k twice on Amazon today - not sure exactly what that means but won't complain.

"_The bondage of egalitarian uniformity is to be woefully supplicant and prostrate at the feet of the solipsistic, smiling master. How lugubrious." _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph,

A friendly reminder:  as per Betsy's welcome note above, we do have a 'once a week' rule.  This means that if yours is the last post, you must wait 7 days before posting again.  Now, I've just given you one free 'bump'. . . .but that's it!   Future 'premature posts' may be deleted without warning.

Do please note, that you can always use the 'modify' button on the last post to add new information if you have it but are not yet eligible to post.

Thanks for understanding,

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

Waiting on Glenn Beck's potential review: will he do it?


----------



## josephscott (Jun 10, 2010)

To be profiled on NPR.  Will give details once things are firmed.


----------

